# Special - Spielzeit-Killer: Die besten rundenbasierten PC-Spiele - Jetzt mitmachen



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,763985


----------



## Loron (14. Juli 2010)

Das originale Panzer General von 1994 war einfach nur toll. Habe Stunden damit verbracht. Der Nachfolger hingegen war einfach schlecht gemacht.

Heroes of Might and Magic 5 war nicht wirklich der Hit. Das beste Heroes of Might und Magic war immernoch Teil zwei und bis jetzt kommt an diesen Teil kein anderer ran.


----------



## Shooter16 (14. Juli 2010)

*Jagged Alliance 2
Incubation*

Zwei geniale Spiele die vieeel Zeit verbrannt haben!

Und natürlich *Heroes of Might and Magic 2*, welches weitaus mehr Zeit gekillt hat wie Teil 3-5 zusammen


----------



## TheGreenGrinch (14. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel grad HoM&M V, aber eigentlich hält mich dort nur die Story etwas bei der Stange... den spielerischen Anspruch finde ich eher mau. Vor allem die Kämpfe bieten meiner Ansicht nach kaum einen spielerischen Anspruch.

Welches Spiel ich gelibt habe war Age of Wonders 2 und das Add On Shadow Magic.
Die Story ist nicht weltklasse, aber in Ordnung. Die Kämpfe hingegen sind taktisch fordernd und es macht immer wieder Spaß sich eine Strategie zurechtzulegen um gegen einen starken Feind erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Shibari (14. Juli 2010)

Die Jagged Alliance Serie, mit Teil 1, Deadly Games und Jagged Alliance 2.
Letztgenanntes spiele ich auch heute noch sehr, sehr gerne mit dem Mod "1.13", welcher das Spiel nocheinmal verbessert und umpfangreicher macht.

Ich hoffe es schafft endlich mal wer einen würdigen Nachfolger zu basteln.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (14. Juli 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan als uralte Perle noch Ascendancy ein. Und natürlich Incubation - hatte nen tollen, eigenen Soundtrack.


----------



## Thethingagain (14. Juli 2010)

Jaaa, wird echt Zeit dass ein neues Jagged Alliance kommt. Was ich schon Zeit i Arulco verbracht habe... Wildfire war auch witzig. Silent Storm hat mir persönlich auch gut gefallen - da wär auch ne Nachfolge angesagt...


----------



## Shibari (14. Juli 2010)

@thethingagain

momentan liegen die Rechte von JA bei bitcomposer (wildlifepark und Stalker CoP) und soweit ich weis sind sie schon dran. 
Ich hoffe nur sie werden der Qualität von Sir Tech auch gerecht.

Quelle: http://www.jaggedalliance.de/


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2010)

Die JA-Serie und die TW-Serie sind meine Favs. 
Aber ich denke, dass geht nicht wenigen so.

Ich hoffe der neue JA-Teil wird gut werden. Beim neuen TW-Teil habe ich da keine Bedenken ... TW hat mich noch nie wirklich enttäuscht.

EDIT:
@Thethingagain
Ja, auf einen SIlent Storm Nachfolger warte ich auch schon lange. Das Spiel hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. 
Die Silent Storm-Engine (etwas verbessert) wäre auch die einzige 3D-Version die ich mir für ein JA3 vorstellen kann.

Wenn ein neuer Silent Storm- Teil rauskommen würde, dann aber bitte diesmal OHNE Kampfanzüge und Plasmawaffen...sondern mit dem JA-Realismus. Danke.^^


----------



## RodWeiler79 (14. Juli 2010)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan als uralte Perle noch Ascendancy ein.


  , was hat mich das Spiel Zeit gekostet.

Ansonsten wurden die wichtigsten eigentlich genannt, wobei ich Civilization Call to Power noch besser fand.
Freue mich wie ein Schnitzel auf Shogun 2.  Ich will wieder Krieger-Mönche.  

Empire TW hat mich bei weitem nicht so gereizt, wie Medieval 2.
Irgendwie kam dieses Schlachten-Feeling nich so rüber, da sich nicht "persönlich" auf die Mütze gehauen wurde.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2010)

Für mich ist fehlt Warcraft 3  noch. Es ist eines der weniger Strategiespiele die ich durchgespielt habe^^


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für mich ist fehlt Warcraft 3  noch. Es ist eines der weniger Strategiespiele die ich durchgespielt habe^^



ist nicht rundenbasiert.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich ist fehlt Warcraft 3  noch. Es ist eines der weniger Strategiespiele die ich durchgespielt habe^^
> ...


Nicht?

Ich dachte man ist dran, dann die Orks, dann man selber usw... Shit, ist lange her daß ich da gespielt habe^^


----------



## Mischu (14. Juli 2010)

Ist das in Bild 2 wirklich Civ 2, oder stammt das Bild aus FreeCiv? Mir kommt der Grafikstil irgendwie seltsam vor. Und die Civ-Reihe habe ich praktisch komplett durchgespielt, besonders der Ableger Colonization" hat mich doch eine Menge Zeit gekostet...


----------



## Loron (14. Juli 2010)

Mischu schrieb:


> Ist das in Bild 2 wirklich Civ 2, oder stammt das Bild aus FreeCiv? Mir kommt der Grafikstil irgendwie seltsam vor. Und die Civ-Reihe habe ich praktisch komplett durchgespielt, besonders der Ableger Colonization" hat mich doch eine Menge Zeit gekostet...


Ja hast recht das ist *Free Civ.*


----------



## chris110488 (14. Juli 2010)

Fallout 1 und 2 hat ja immer noch keiner genannt. Ich bin enttäuscht.

Colonization fällt mir dann spontan noch ein. Mit Civ 4 habe ich auch unglaublich viel Zeit verbracht.


----------



## FFlash99 (14. Juli 2010)

"Der Clou! 2" würde auch noch in die Liste passen. War zwar recht schnell durchgespielt aber war mal ein komplett anderes Spielprinzip (und ist es immernoch) und hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Was man noch nennen könnte: Frontschweine. Ist zwar "nur" ein Worms in 3D und mit Schweinen anstatt Würmern, hatte aber mMn durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Dann noch:
Galactic Civilizations 1&2: hat mich jetzt nicht grad umgehaun, aber hat doch ne recht große Fanbase.
Battle for Wesnoth, Fantasy Wars, ...


----------



## anjuna80 (14. Juli 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> Fallout 1 und 2 hat ja immer noch keiner genannt. Ich bin enttäuscht.


Das sind Rollenspiele mit rundenbasiertem Kampfsystem.

Aber hast eigentlich Recht, könnte man dazu nehmen.


----------



## Cornholio04 (14. Juli 2010)

Schon erwähnt, aber meine Favoriten: Incubation, Jagged Alliance 2 und natürlich Civilization - die ganze Reihe, ich möchte hier keinen Favoriten wählen!


----------



## Dariak (14. Juli 2010)

Hier fehlt eindeutig Master of Orion 2.


----------



## darkfuneral (14. Juli 2010)

Das ist einfach, für mich der Klassiker ist "Alpha Centauri" von Sid Meier.  Grafik ist zwar mau, dafür ein geiles Gameplay. Anders als bei Civilisation haben Bomben auch Auswirkungen auf die Landschaft und den Planeten. Die Meerespegel steigen an und wer da nicht vorbereitet ist und Druckkupeln über seine Städte gebaut hat versinkt im Meer. 

Derzeit spiele "Kings Bounty Armour Princess" und das Spiel macht süchtig. Was mir auch sehr gefällt und in die Liste gehört ist:  "Swords of the Stars".


----------



## chris110488 (14. Juli 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fallout 1 und 2 hat ja immer noch keiner genannt. Ich bin enttäuscht.
> ...


Ähnlich wie bei Jagged Aliance 2, wenn man von der Übersichtskarte absieht.


----------



## Loron (14. Juli 2010)

darkfuneral schrieb:


> Das ist einfach, für mich der Klassiker ist "Alpha Centauri" von Sid Meier.  Grafik ist zwar mau, dafür ein geiles Gameplay. Anders als bei Civilisation haben Bomben auch Auswirkungen auf die Landschaft und den Planeten. Die Meerespegel steigen an und wer da nicht vorbereitet ist und Druckkupeln über seine Städte gebaut hat versinkt im Meer.


Oh je ich erinnere mich *lach*. Das hab ich andeuernt das gleiche Szenario gespielt als es damals als Demo auf der PCGames war, weil ich mir das Game nicht leisten konnte.


----------



## snatolo (14. Juli 2010)

Fallout Tactics: Der Runden-Strategie-Taktik Ableger der Rollenspiele


----------



## Pvader (14. Juli 2010)

Mehrfach erwähnt, von Spielern und im Artikel...aber es geht nicht oft genug...Rome Total War, mein Liebling aus der Total War Reihe und mein Liebling unter allen rundenbasierenden Strategiespielen!


----------



## Pimpifax (14. Juli 2010)

Meine Favs sind Master of Magic, Ufo (die gesamte alte Reihe) und Disciples 2, hab damit Stunden verbracht


----------



## Heady978 (14. Juli 2010)

Hier fehlt doch mal das wichtigste Spiel überhaupt, Battle Isle 2 !   
Ansonsten natürlich Civilization (am liebsten 4), (Civ4Colonization, History Line 1914-1918, Battle Isle 4 - Der Andosia-Konflikt, die Massive Assault-Serie (am liebsten Phantom Renaissance) und Hearts Of Iron (auch wenn ich das nicht so mag)


----------



## amo1712 (14. Juli 2010)

bin ein großer fan der TW Reihe ... vor allem weil durch sehr viele sehr gute Mods (wie Third Age, Stainless Steel, RTR, RS, IB, Darthmod, etc) einem nie wirklich langweilig wird... mit empire hatte ich zwar noch kaum kontakt was aber eher an fehlender hardware als an abneigung der zeit liegt...

mit Civ hatte ich nur mit IV kontakt und hab da auch nurn bissl reingeschnuppert... 3 oder 4 spiele ... also noch mehr als blutiger anfänger... und bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das was für mich ist. aber an sich auf jeden fall was zum zeit vertreiben.. hab mit den paar spielen die ich gemacht hab mehr als 30h gespielt


----------



## FvkkeD (14. Juli 2010)

Battle for Wesnoth fehlt.
2D Grafik, kostenlos und eine große Comm.


----------



## gfxlll (14. Juli 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach geht nichts über Heros of Might and Magic 3 einfach unübertroffen


----------



## Kirky (14. Juli 2010)

Wo ist Jagged Alliance( 2)?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (14. Juli 2010)

Warlords 3 oder 4... hui. Ewige Spielzeit.


----------



## Valarius (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon das Kultspiel Master Of Orion 2 dabei ist darf man doch auch das "neue" Sins of a Solar Empire nennen, oder ? Das hat mich auch TAGE meines Lebens gekostet.. okok, nicht ganz so viele Tage wie MOO2... *gg*


----------



## ololololol (14. Juli 2010)

Civilization ist natürlich ein echt gutes Spiel. Aber das beste rundenbasierte Spiel ist Jagged Alliance 2. Das krame ich auch heute immer wieder nochmal raus, nach 11 Jahren. Einfach genial. 
Als Fußnote würde ich noch Blood Bowl erwähnen. Aber das ist glaube ich nicht, was hier gesucht ist, auch wenn es rundenbasiert ist.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Juli 2010)

Jagged Alliance 2 fehlt auf jeden Fall. Evtl auch die Battle Isle Serie / Incubation.
Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic ist übrigens aus 2003 und nicht 2000, da erschien das erste AoW.


----------



## TheGreenGrinch (15. Juli 2010)

Bin grad ein wenig verwirrt...
Wer hat denn gesagt das AoWM aus dem Jahr 2000 ist? O.o
Nichts für ungut, ich sehs bloß grad nicht. ^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Juli 2010)

Da fehlt Etherlords 1+2 !


----------



## autumnSkies (15. Juli 2010)

Meine Favoriten sind Chaos Gate und Demonworld. Außerdem sollte man auch Incubation und die Battle Isle Serie erwähnen. Jagged Alliance 2 fehlt definitiv, da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Von den ganzen rollenspielen wie Fallout oder Return To Krondor mal abzusehen. 

Oder PSP Highlights wie Warhammer 40K Squad Command, Lord of the Rings Tactics, etc.


Hoffentlich wird Rundenbasiert bald wieder "in"


----------



## chris110488 (15. Juli 2010)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird Rundenbasiert bald wieder "in"


   Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es ist immer noch mein Lieblingsgenre.


----------



## Scifius (15. Juli 2010)

Die Panzer-General-Reihe muss hier aber auch unbedingt noch erwähnt werden.
Weniger bekannt, aber ein persönlicher Geheimtipp: Shattered Union.
Außerdem noch "Spartan", das wie die Total-War-Spiele eine rundenbasierte Kampagnenkarte mit Echtzeitschlachten verband. Die Schlachten waren zwar grafisch und spielerisch total öde, aber dafür gab es auf der Kampagnenkarte viel mehr zu tun und viel mehr Möglichkeiten: viel mehr Diplomatie, Sabotage und Spionage, dazu Forschung etc.


----------



## chris110488 (16. Juli 2010)

Scifius schrieb:


> Weniger bekannt, aber ein persönlicher Geheimtipp: Shattered Union.


   Das fand ich auch gut. Es ist leider etwas simpel.


----------



## TheGreenGrinch (16. Juli 2010)

Etherlords...  =D
OH JA!
Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen?! ^^


----------



## totman (25. Juli 2010)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten sind Chaos Gate und Demonworld. Außerdem sollte man auch Incubation und die Battle Isle Serie erwähnen. Jagged Alliance 2 fehlt definitiv, da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> 
> Von den ganzen rollenspielen wie Fallout oder Return To Krondor mal abzusehen.
> 
> ...


Battle Isle 3, ja das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## wipeout (26. Juli 2010)

Also in der Liste fehlt eindeutig Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri. Die Möglichkeit alle Einheiten selbst zusammen zu basteln (Waffen, Panzerung, Antrieb, Spezialfähigkeiten, etc...), gab dem Spiel eine Fülle an taktischen Möglichkeiten, mit der nur wenige Rundenstrategie Spiele mithalten konnten. (zB Master of Orion 2)


PS.: Bin gespannt wieviele CIVs, MOOs und SMACs jetzt wieder installiert werden.... aber nur für eine Runde :p


----------



## palabras (22. Oktober 2012)

Jo, mir fehlt auch Alpha Centauri + Add-on Alien-Crossfire. Eine meiner meistgewünschten Neuauflagen. Habe gerade gestern die Disks für eine Neuinstallation bereit gelegt. Ansonsten wurde vieles schon genannt: Master of Orion 2, Incubation (Hier hoffe ich auf das neue X-Com), Civ 5 und alle alten CIV's, HoMM in allen Ausgaben, Demonworld, Jagged Alliance, Battle Isle, Fallout, Etherlords, Magic the Gathering (Steam Version ist super), Ufo. Ansonsten gerne Mobiltelefon-Versionen der Spiele, zu jeder Zeit, an jedem Platz der Welt, die Perlen genießen.


----------



## mrgott (10. Dezember 2012)

Es fehlt noch "Frontschweine"


----------

